# TT/TTS/TTRS with aftermarket wheels and suspension



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

Looking for inspiration, Post what you got.


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Subscribed!!:thumbup:


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

here are some more:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

raugusto said:


> here are some more:




What are these wheels....I'd like the first ones in silver....and the 2nd ones are very clean....nice....


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

theres a thread already with offsets, sizes, hardware, etc included

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-all-your-questions-here-and-post-up-pictures


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

the first ones are the Sportec in 19''. the second I don't remember.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Forgestar 19X9 et44


----------



## ( . )( . )TTlovin (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

raugusto said:


>


didn't this car used to be blue? :laugh:


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> didn't this car used to be blue? :laugh:


Pretty amazing powers of perception - what was the giveaway? The blued exhaust tips? Or did you-know-who give you a hint?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

OG's have to stick together; I stay in the loop


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

NeverOEM said:


> didn't this car used to be blue? :laugh:


Actually it used to be pink.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Need more choices.

Post more.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c226903102011211833


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Keep it coming!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

raugusto said:


> here are some more:


Anybody know what model / size / offset these wheels are?


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

Marty said:


> Anybody know what model / size / offset these wheels are?


http://www.velocitymotoring.com/index.php


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

$øK said:


> http://www.velocitymotoring.com/index.php


Thanks!


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

( . )( . )TTlovin said:


>


Are these carlines???


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

qckwitt said:


>


What model wheels are these?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

fronts need to come down a bit more; but not bad looking. Not sure how I feel about the color combo, but that's just me :thumbup:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Marty said:


> What model wheels are these?


VMR V710 19"s


----------

